# FIA GT1 Nissan GT-R Specifications Revealed



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Nissan revealed earlier this year that they will be making a competitive entry into the FIA GT Championship for 2010 with a Nissan R35 GT-R built to GT1 specifications. In collaboration with NISMO and Gigawave Motorsports the car will be entered into four races in 2009 for testing and development. The first race it will be entered into is Silverstone, round 1 on May 3rd 2009.

Today specifications are out and the car was photographed testing at the Paul Ricard HTTT facility in the south of France during the media function and first official test day for the 2009 championship season. 

As predicted the GT1 GT-R features a front mounted naturally aspirated V8 engine, a VK56DE with a displacement of 5,552cc. The VK develops 600hp and more than 650Nm of torque. It’s mated to a Ricardo 6 speed transaxle via a 5.5″ carbon triple plate clutch. All this drives only the rear wheels. Carbon brakes and pads all round are clamped by 6 piston front and 6 piston rear calipers. Putting the power to the ground are 18″ x 13″ Rays forged wheels all round.

More updates to come as the day progresses…

Photos: David Fontayne, Laurent Mercier, ZeroToHundred.com
Link: ZeroToHundred.com: FIA GT1 Spec: 600hp R35 GTR


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

R35 NISSAN GT-R to the 2010 FIA GT1 Regulation 

Type of engine: VK56DE 
Displacement: 5552 cc 
Max. horsepower: 600hp according to the 2010 regulation 
Max. torque: > 650Nm 
Clutch: 5.5″carbon triple plate 
Type of gearbox: Ricardo 6 speed transaxle Overall length: 4730 mm 
Overall width: 2040 mm 
Wheelbase: 2780 mm 
Track (front): 1670 mm 
Track (Rear): 1710 mm 
Weight: 1250kg according to the 2010 regulation 
Brake (front): 6 piston caliper with carbon disc and pad 
Brake (rear): 6 piston caliper with carbon disc and pad 
Type of suspension (front): Double wishbone suspension 
Type of suspension (rear): Multi-link suspension 
Drive system: RWD 
Wheel (front): 13.0J×18 
Wheel (rear): 13.0J×18 
Tire (front): 31/71-18 
Tire (rear): 31/71-18


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

“Motorsports is an important part of Nissan’s strategy for building a strong brand with consumers who share our passion for high-performance driving,” said Carlos Tavares, Executive Vice President, Nissan Motor Co. Ltd.

Global Race activities

China
Aiming for a 3rd championship win, Nissan and NISMO will provide technical assistance to its China partner Dongfeng Motor Co., Ltd., which enters its Nissan Tiidas in the 1600cc Class of the China Circuit Championship (CCC). The event is the country’s premier domestic racing event, where locally manufactured production-based race cars compete. Nissan Tiida won the title in 2006 and 2008.

South Africa
With 8 consecutive Driver’s championship wins, Nissan seeks to retain its title in the South Africa Off-Road Championship. Dominating the event will be the Nissan Navara, well known for its controlled performance and rugged reliability.

Europe
To check the performance of cars to be sold to racing teams competing in the FIA-GT1 class, a NISMO-developed car will run as a non-championship entry in 4 races in 2009, entered in a team partnership with Gigawave MotorSport. It is expected that the car is to be driven by Michael Krumm (NISMO) and Darren Turner (Gigawave).

Gigawave MotorSport, a racing team based in county Essex, England, has been competing in the FIA GT Championship since 2007. The team’s parent company Gigawave Ltd., as an official partner of the FIA GT Championship, provides on-board cameras for real-time coverage of the races. Welcome to Gigawave Motorsport

SUPER GT

Q: What is the reason for reducing the number of GT-Rs from 5 in ’08 season to 4 this season in the GT500 class?

A: Due to recent economic situation, we carefully studied effective use of Nissan’s budget from various angles and reached the decision. 

Q: Will there be any negative impact by reducing the number of GT-Rs in the GT500 class?

A: Some NISMO staff are sent to each satellite team to reinforce performance of the teams so as to keep our performance as a team Nissan as a whole.

Q: Why did you decide to use Michelin tyres for one of the GT-Rs?

A: Michelin gave us strong proposal and we tested their tyres and reaslised their tyres’ competitiveness in the test. 

Q: What are the advantages & disadvantages of running 4 GT-Rs with 3 different tyres, i.e. Bridgestone, Yokohama & Michelin?

A: Amount of data for one tyre brand may reduce. But each tyre has its own advantages, e.g. favourable circuits, and GT-Rs could see more chances due to the variety of the tyres. 

Q: How has been the GT-Rs for the ’09 season improved compared w/ 08 model?

A: Due to the change in the technical regulations, the new GT-Rs have shorter overhang which reduces downforce. The 09 GT-Rs have better aerodynamics to minimise downforce reduction. Also, we use paddle shift and AC to provide comfort to drivers. FIA GT Q: Why did you choose the FIA GT series? A: Since Nissan GT-R production model is to be marketed globally as a Nissan’s flagship model, we studied MS programme which is globa,l and we have reached a conclusion that the series is the best choice. The series is planned to be a world championship in 2010 and we think we can use this series globally. 

Q: We heard that the GT-R is participating in 4 races in 2009. Which races?

A: Mainly in Europe but details are not decided. 

Q: We heard that the GT1 version of the GT-R has tested in Fuji Speedway and Sepang. How was the performance?

A: Because we have carried out only two tests so far, it is premature to talk about the performance of the vehicle.

Q: What is the specification of the car?

A: Body dimension and max. engine power are in accordance with the regulations. Engine is the VK56DE w/ less than 600 ps. Total weight is more than 1250kg. Use Michelin tyres. 

Q: Why did you choose those 2 drivers?

A: Michael Krumm has an abundant racing experiences in Europe and good capability to develop a race car. Darren Turner has lot of experiences of GT races in Europe and won GT1 class in the last year’s Le Mans 24h/finished in the 3rd in the Spa 24h. He is under GWMS contract. 

Q: Why did you choose Gigawave MotorSport (GWMS) as a partner?

A: We studied more than 15 teams last year. GWMS has been in the FIA GT series since 2007 and was on the podium at Silverstone, Monza and Spa last year. Their parent company, Gigawave, is in a business of live broadcasting of on-board movie, which could be advantageous in our marketing activities as well. They are a young team with lot of energy and very experienced personnel at key posts. They also well understand objectives and target of our programme.

Q: What is your target for this 2009 season?

A: We concentrate on development of the race car preparing for 2010 season w/o worrying lap time and race results. The purpose of this season’s participation is to make sure the basic performance of the GT-R race car which will be sold to privateers for the season of 2010. 

Q: How may units will you sell in 2010 and after? And how much?

A: Due to the regulation, we have to sell at least 4 GT-Rs. Price is TBD. 

Q: Is there any objections inside Nissan against the programme under current economic situation?

A: No. It is true that current business environment is a very tough one but motorsports is important part of our core business for Nissan particularly as a marketing toll to deliver Nissan’s brand messages. Through our motorsports activities, we aim at providing sense of driving pleasure with our customers. Also, because of such tough situation, we’d like to provide positive news with our employees and fans. We have long been in motorsports in a frugal way and will be in that way while always reviewing contents of programme and the budget based on market needs and environment. 

Q: Many car manufacturers have withdrawn from MS. Does Nissan plan to reduce the scale of MS activities?

A: We have reduced one GT-R from the GT500 class of the Japan’s SUPER GT series due to current tough business situation, we continue our motorsports programme since it is important part of our core business. We have long been in motorsports in a frugal way and will be in that way while always reviewing contents of programme and the budget based on market needs and environment.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

So it looks like a GTR, but with 5 litre non-turbo V8 and rear-wheel drive, it's basically nothing like a GTR - don't see the point myself. It's like Porsche entering a front-engined, front wheel drive V12 and calling it a 911.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

I agree.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Looks great! Now we need Nismo to release that wide-body kit.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

yummy


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

hipogtr said:


> Looks great! Now we need Nismo to release that wide-body kit.


I'm sure if Nismo won't, Top Secret will 



Guy- its purely motorsport based. To enter one of the highest level motorsport platforms FIA GT regulations means to has to be to this spec.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Guy- its purely motorsport based. To enter one of the highest level motorsport platforms FIA GT regulations means to has to be to this spec.


I do realise that, it's just a shame that the regs mean they have to run cars that have drivetrains unrelated to the road cars. By comparison at least GT3 class cars have the same drivetrains, hence why Lambos/GT3/F430/Astons race and resemble the roadcars. Would be better to see a GT3 class GTR run with 4wd and an VQ38.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Guy said:


> So it looks like a GTR, but with 5 litre non-turbo V8 and rear-wheel drive, it's basically nothing like a GTR - don't see the point myself. It's like Porsche entering a front-engined, front wheel drive V12 and calling it a 911.


fair, and at least they call it Panamera


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

Guy said:


> I do realise that, it's just a shame that the regs mean they have to run cars that have drivetrains unrelated to the road cars. By comparison at least GT3 class cars have the same drivetrains, hence why Lambos/GT3/F430/Astons race and resemble the roadcars. Would be better to see a GT3 class GTR run with 4wd and an VQ38.


I thought the GT3 Gallardo and R8 were both rear wheel drive so not like the road cars? I agree though, it would be better if the cars were more closely related to the road cars. I'll still be cheering for the V8 GTR though!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> So it looks like a GTR, but with 5 litre non-turbo V8 and rear-wheel drive, it's basically nothing like a GTR - don't see the point myself. It's like Porsche entering a front-engined, front wheel drive V12 and calling it a 911.


don't watch it then, do you really think there is that much used from production cars in racing? My company sponsored Nissan Motor sport in BTCC and I sponsor VXR today. The shell is the same (heavy seam welding) and the base engine block, nothing else. Everthing is redesigned, I mean everything I have seen the CAD models for this


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL

I can a storm brewing !!!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

we are not in Japan now...










BTCC stuff


































the gearbox is upside down with new internals

all the sus is different etc etc....


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Wow, Robbie I had nearly forgotten all those "blackmail" pic's you have LOL

Whats Mo doing with his thumb again ???


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

BTCC is like DTM in thats it's barely related to roadcars as you correctly state, but he GT3 class cars are far more closely related. The GT3 RSR is very closely related to the GT3 for instance.


----------



## aki (May 1, 2003)

Dont really care about which race series this should be in but thats how Nissan should have made the car look from the begining. The wide arches remind me of all the Skyline GTR predecessors that came before the R35.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

The prep time is still quite long for gt3 car, one of the teams I deal with supports one of these.

My point is BTCC and rallys from the 60's the cars where closer to road going, anyway we are getting off track 

lets support Nissan in motorsport, the more we do the more we will get....

anyway the aero is going to look nice on road car


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Look street legal to me.


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

Motorsport: General News

linkk in pistonheads


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

look away VR38 fans


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

gtrlive.tv Home Page


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Good bodykit opportunity there.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Good bodykit opportunity there.


i'm on the case


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

Guy said:


> So it looks like a GTR, but with 5 litre non-turbo V8 and rear-wheel drive, it's basically nothing like a GTR - don't see the point myself. It's like Porsche entering a front-engined, front wheel drive V12 and calling it a 911.


Well think again; it's a production chassis GT-R monocoque. It is a GT1 variant of the R35; the FR setup is the same. AWD is banned in LeMans anyway.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

i see his point tho. regardless its so freaking awesome!

in any case this car was designed for awd, the whole chassis setup etc. changing it to rwd and manual may change the dynamics of the car. no doubt a race team can fix that with what its shown in the interview. plus they already have alot of race car know all from the 350z which is a very simular chassis.

If this goes into GT1 next year do they have to make the road going version? because its using the same chassis i dont think they have too, but nissan will do it anyways, however they will use the stock car and upgrade it so we wont see all the cool stuff from this car. just upgraded stock R35.

This is my road R35 LM car prediction

/ NISSAN GT-R R35 LM /
542 hp
3417 lbs
448 ft/lb
10 units per month for total of 300 units
costs: 18,000,000
give or take.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

it’s just a test day but the laps were timed and that includes the 2010 FIA GT1 spec GT-R. All up 100 (!) laps were run over the two days of testing on the Paul Ricard circuit. Keeping in mind that the 2010 FIA GT1 specification limits the modifications that the cars may run versus the 2009 GT1 specification you musn’t compare it to current laptimes. 

1.2010 GT1 Nismo / Gigawave Nissan R35 GT-R - 2:05.447
2.2010 GT1 Matech Ford GT - 2.05.948
3.2010 GT1 VDS Ford GT - 2.07.401


Testing resumes today and tomorrow (15th - 16th of April) in Portugal at the Algarve Circuit. A circuit which Michael Krumm, Nismo’s GT1 GT-R racing driver personally loves -


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

the gt1 will take part in several test races in 2009. From 18.-21th june it will race in Oschersleben. Can anyone find out wether they will race the whole weekend or do the training rounds only? I'm going there and I bite my a$$ if I miss that car.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Up at the local circuit this morning to pick up my member's card and circuit licence. Big white truck over there backed into the half open shutters behind the pits. No stickers, nothing to advertise what it was. Suddenly there was a heavenly roar, and a mysterious white GTR with huge aero wing, fat black wheels and tyres and black bumpers started doing lap after lap, hammering it around the circuit. Whole track to itself, in quite a long a slot between other programmes/programs. Grabbed the camera but then felt ashamed, so took no shots and quietly put it away. Sneaked round to the front of the pits and there was a bunch of Nissan people in red shirts timing the laps. Probably testing consistency tyres/tires and fuel consumption. (?)

Later someone told me that if they had wanted absolute secrecy they would have closed the track completely to outsiders. So I could have taken some shots... boo hoo hoo.


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

[QUOTE. Grabbed the camera but then felt ashamed, so took no shots and quietly put it away.[/QUOTE]

Nice to see some integrity. I do wish you had asked them for permission though LOL:chuckle:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

...meep


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Always, always, always take pic's !!! How do you think they get the "spy" shots around the ring !!!


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

The official photos were already released. I like the fact that Sumo Power has taken the lead of that project. :bowdown1:

Now let's hope Michael Krumm and Darren Turner will participate too.

There ware significant changes done to the aerodynamics, weighpoint lowered, weight distribution changed futher to the rear and a new braking system.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Having seen the car up close there are a LOT of changes from 2009. Details will be announced soon but we're working with Sumo Power on getting more involved with their GT1 car - details will be posted in the *UK EVENTS *section when everything is confirmed


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Good news for James and the guys at Sumo.

Just a bit gutted as Gigawave is only 5 minutes from where I live !!

J.


----------



## karma (Jan 18, 2010)

a team with no GT/Endurance experience (except a guy from the dire Vauxhall Monaro programme and British Rally Championship ) - Strange decision to award the contract to Sumo given some of the other teams under consideration, guess money talks.

gigawave went out with millions loss last year (apparently).


global series = crazy costs, good luck


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Thrust said:


> Up at the local circuit this morning to pick up my member's card and circuit licence. Big white truck over there backed into the half open shutters behind the pits. No stickers, nothing to advertise what it was. Suddenly there was a heavenly roar, and a mysterious white GTR with huge aero wing, fat black wheels and tyres and black bumpers started doing lap after lap, hammering it around the circuit. Whole track to itself, in quite a long a slot between other programmes/programs. Grabbed the camera but then felt ashamed, so took no shots and quietly put it away. Sneaked round to the front of the pits and there was a bunch of Nissan people in red shirts timing the laps. Probably testing consistency tyres/tires and fuel consumption. (?)
> 
> Later someone told me that if they had wanted absolute secrecy they would have closed the track completely to outsiders. So I could have taken some shots... boo hoo hoo.


Sorry folks, my bad, it was the Super Taikyu GTR.
This one:
NISMO FESTIVAL2009　Scoop! スーパー耐久テストカー｜GTR-WORLDレポート｜日産GT-Rウェブマガジン GTR-WORLD.net

They actually look completely different... :nuts:

Taken about the same time. 23 Jan 2010
日産 エルグランド / 2010-　日産GT－R　スーパー耐久テスト車両 - もこえる 【みんカラ】 愛車フォトギャラリー


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

A GTR with a V8?! now thats close to perfection.


----------



## golferadmin7610 (Sep 9, 2010)

Guy said:


> So it looks like a GTR, but with 5 litre non-turbo V8 and rear-wheel drive, it's basically nothing like a GTR - don't see the point myself. It's like Porsche entering a front-engined, front wheel drive V12 and calling it a 911.


Problem with Porsche right now is that at most it can only compete in GT2 or GT3 class. The design of the 911 chassis meant it can't house an engine large enough to be competitive in GT1 class. And think about it, the company is kind of in a dip shit that it is stuck in that upside-down bath tub 911 design forever. Unlike Ferrari which can develop any kind of shape the company wants.

The GT-R in question is every bit as close to a road going GT-R when you compare it to Japan's Super GT GT-500 GT-R. Those were silhouette race cars. Those were the ones that are totally unlike a real GT-R under the carbon fiber shell. And they are popular as hell.

The FIA GT1 GT-R is built on road going version, with roll-over cage, and the body is largely the regular unibody with strengthening spot seam welds, unlike the space frame chassis GT-R's in Super GT, and of course the wide body for the wider tires and increase track. If you will, it is like a GT3 RSR, a full-on race version of 911.

The stock VR38DETT can develop 600 horses easily within race regulation, but it wouldn't last long in race conditions and could easily overheat due to overboost and the constant non-stop accelerating action (trust me, engines heat up so fast when you lap the circuit). A larger displacement v8 would do the job much more easier. It is not like Nissan want to make its race version different, its just because these has to be done to have a chance at the podium (by the way, FIA GT1-3 races never allowed 4wd). In fact, the car performed so well during pre-season testing, the result is that it carries a hefty 30 kgs weight penalty even before the 1st race, while other makes carried 10, 15, or none. wtf.

The thing is that, I feel proud of the GT-R. Winning races and competing against the best in the world everywhere. When I finally save enough money for one myself 2 years later, I will be even more proud of its racing heritage. 

cheers my friend.


----------



## golferadmin7610 (Sep 9, 2010)

Guy said:


> I do realise that, it's just a shame that the regs mean they have to run cars that have drivetrains unrelated to the road cars. By comparison at least GT3 class cars have the same drivetrains, hence why Lambos/GT3/F430/Astons race and resemble the roadcars. Would be better to see a GT3 class GTR run with 4wd and an VQ38.


Actually that's why you should be proud of the GT-R. 

Think about this, in Nissan's point of view, a GT-R is a supercar contender. The company won't put it against a gallardo, f430, GT3 RSR, etc. 

To compete in the GT3 class I think Nissan would use a 370Z instead.

This is not just my day dreaming. In Japan, GT-R competes in GT-500 class (500 as the 500 horses), which laps faster around a circuit compare to a FIA GT1 GT-R due to the space frame chassis, and the Z competes in GT-300 class.

I believe 4wd only exist in FIA sanctioned rally races, i could be wrong tho.

And it would be a long long time before we can see a Porsche compete in GT1 races. The current line up doesn't offer anything competitive in GT1 racing. Well, they can take a Panamera and race it, but that would be a joke. :clap:


----------



## golferadmin7610 (Sep 9, 2010)

Robbie J said:


> don't watch it then, do you really think there is that much used from production cars in racing? My company sponsored Nissan Motor sport in BTCC and I sponsor VXR today. The shell is the same (heavy seam welding) and the base engine block, nothing else. Everthing is redesigned, I mean everything I have seen the CAD models for this


the fact that these race cars uses production body (strengthened) and engine block means they are very much the same. That's what FIA wanted, to keep the racing budget down.

if you are in racing you should know that there are races that race silhouette race cars. Those are the ones that are completely not the same.

why BTCC is popular is that people can relate their cars to these race cars. True the suspension components, uprights, are all special designed & CNC'ed, even the anti roll bar is a piece of long steel, but the body shell and engine block is very much the same, that says a lot about the ability of these production cars when modified.


----------



## golferadmin7610 (Sep 9, 2010)

Guy said:


> BTCC is like DTM in thats it's barely related to roadcars as you correctly state, but he GT3 class cars are far more closely related. The GT3 RSR is very closely related to the GT3 for instance.


friend, BTCC race cars are actually very closely related to road cars, 2000 cc road going chassis. Just like GT3 RSR is very similar to a GT3 RS except the heavily modified suspension components and seam welds. 

DTM is more like Super GT silhouette racing. These chassis are space frame purpose built and carry different engine compare to road going version. :thumbsup:


----------



## golferadmin7610 (Sep 9, 2010)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Look street legal to me.


only until you stomp on the throttle :chairshot


----------

